# Creamed Containers?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Any widemouth jar can work. I have some nice small ones that are a standard quart lid and are only an inch tall or so. But I also do the wide mouth pints. Of course they sell containers just for that too.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I like the plastic containers from, I think it is betterbee but I am not sure.

They say creamed honey,,,, kinda nice to have and they sold out last year.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

SOmething similar to a plastic margarine tub. Low cost, lower volume than many glass jars. I charge more for creamed and this keeps price reasonable for what most folks carry in the pocket.


----------

